# Forgeworld Tau Update



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Spotted this over on 3++ this morning:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/t/Tauupdate.pdf

Forgeworld has updated some alternate rules for Tau.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Already covered in the Tau rumours thread at the top of the page.

That, and its only updates for the FW Tau models.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

its seems they have updated a few of them, including the Elysians. 
I dont often check the Tau thread so probaby wouldn't have seen this, Thank You  

SGMAlice


----------



## Sharkvictim (Aug 2, 2011)

Does this have anything to do with the rumor that all FW stuff is going to be 40k legal across the board pretty soon?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sharkvictim said:


> Does this have anything to do with the rumor that all FW stuff is going to be 40k legal across the board pretty soon?


They've been legal for a long time now, even GW has said so. And before someone brings up the "opponent's permission" bit, that applies to ANYTHING you bring. After all no one is making you play against that Netlist your opponent brought but you.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Zion said:


> They've been legal for a long time now, even GW has said so. And before someone brings up the "opponent's permission" bit, that applies to ANYTHING you bring. After all no one is making you play against that Netlist your opponent brought but you.


Pretty much this... FW stuff has always been 40k legal... It's just because you get opponants who bitch and whine about some of the stuff that most people general don't use it.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

GrizBe said:


> Pretty much this... FW stuff has always been 40k legal... It's just because you get opponants who bitch and whine about some of the stuff that most people general don't use it.


No, you needed to ask for permission. Stuff now has the chapter approved stamp, meaning it is officially sanctioned. Forge world still says you should ask permission, but it's more about explaining the rules to your opponent as he may not have seen them.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Vashtek said:


> ...but it's more about explaining the rules to your opponent as he may not have seen them.


True, from a FW or GW standpoint its not so much that your using units they haven't had experience playing against. Its the fact that they know NOTHING about the unit. As long as you explain, without being asked, the units stat-line and any special rules it may have it should be no problem. I get annoyed with people who complain about new units and the expansion of armies. Its a game people!


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Just noticed this under the Drone Turrets.

In addition the entire team may be given the Deep Strike rules for
+5 points per model and/or Disruption pods for +5 points per model or a Shield Generator for +20 points

So for 20 points per squadron I get a 4+ invul save? I'm liking this update.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vashtek said:


> No, you needed to ask for permission. Stuff now has the chapter approved stamp, meaning it is officially sanctioned. Forge world still says you should ask permission, but it's more about explaining the rules to your opponent as he may not have seen them.


You have to ask for a person to play with you anyways, it's hardly any different (unless you happen to be crazy and are kidnapping people to play with you :shok. GW has stated several times in the past when asked about Forge World that the rules are 100% legal. 

Additionally GW models and books don't say "Chapter Approved", so by that argument the GW stuff is illegal. "Chapter Approved" is more of Forge World's way of designating which of their rules are experimental and still need refining and which ones they've pretty much done and won't need anymore tweaking.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

well, I'll do almost anything in a fun game, but for a tournament I sure as hell wouldn't let them use units that are not in the codex (with the exception of the eldar tank, whatever it's called).

If Games workshop said that forgeworld stuff was tournament legal that would be cool with me though.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Everything in the update has the 40K stamp of approval. So it's official. And I'm just waiting for some douche with an IG or SW army to say I can't use Tetras.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

SavageConvoy said:


> Just noticed this under the Drone Turrets.
> 
> In addition the entire team may be given the Deep Strike rules for
> +5 points per model and/or Disruption pods for +5 points per model or a Shield Generator for +20 points
> ...


The entire team may be upgraded ye, however, if you notice it says that the points cost are per model not per unit


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Key words are: "The ENTIRE TEAM may be given..." & "Shield generator for 20pts." Period. There is no "per model" on the shield generator. 

I reread it 5 times to be sure.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yay, all the shitty Tau stuff.

The only cool FW Tau models are the fliers and the Remora drones, and nothing.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I personally think the Turrets are decent since there are always troop slots open and I don't mind trying to fit extra missile pods in my army, no matter what they are on.

Also the Tetra takes up the role the Pathfinders were supposed to do. It's mobile, reasonably defended, fairly cheap, and able to lay down a crap ton of markerlights.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

A sensor tower that twin links weapons?


BUCK YEAH.

That and affordable sentry guns?


----------

